# Anodizing Aluminum



## Metal Butcher (Nov 23, 2009)

In my recent post "A Tapping Question" a new HMEM member (Toolsrul) posted a picture of some small neat looking tap handles he makes in reply #27. They are very nicely anodized with bright colors. The possibility of using this process to preserve small aluminum parts of my projects intrigued me. based on his reply post I did a little limited research on the subject. After reading some basic how to info on the site below the idea of using this process seems to be a real possibility. It sounds almost to simple to believe. ???

http://www.thirdgen.org/anodizealuminum

Has any one on the forum used this process?
This might something well worth trying.

-MD


----------



## Bernd (Nov 23, 2009)

MB,

Here's another site with a bit more info on anodizing aluminum. http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize.html

And if you need supplies here's the place to order them from. Caswell Plating

Hope this helps.

Bernd


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Bernd. Any information is helpful and greatly appreciated!

Based on what I read so far in the link, I have everything that's mentioned except the dye.

All that's needed now is a little more supportive information, and a little ambition to spend the time needed to experiment with some machined scrap aluminum pieces.

-MB


----------



## Babba (Nov 24, 2009)

I use the Caswell LCD method to anodise 10-20 parts per week & I'm currently enjoying GREAT results.

A simple battery charger / cheap PS set up may work well for occasional one off's after a bit of experimenting but investing in a constant current PS, agitation & something to keep the acids temp constant at 20deg C (68f) & you can look forward to consistent & professional results.

The only failures I have sufferred using the LCD method have been down to too low a temp (+/- 2 deg makes big a differance) & losing the connection during the process by using alu wire instead of titanium.

Give it a go, if you can assemble the kit cheaply enough you have nothing to lose.


----------



## gr8life (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.islandtechent.com/
Contact Mark, there is a forum devoted to anodizing w/ lots of help, but for my 2 cents send the parts to him his work is gr8 & his prices are good.
ed


----------

